

Your Startup has to Crawl Before it can Walk, Run, Sprint... and be a Platform - reecepacheco
http://reecepacheco.com/post/9291225029/your-startup-has-to-crawl-before-it-can-walk-run

======
spinosa
Many companies conflate having an API with being a "true platform."

Additionally, we are all witnessing the pussification of the word platform. It
used describe something that was more fundamental, more plumbing and
infrastructure that others used to build separate and often wholly distinct
businesses (i.e. Farmville on the Facebook Platform). But the new watered down
platform is any web app with an API that allows mixing Nyan Cats with
Foursquare and raising $42MM.

Most web apps should provide an API. Almost none of those will become
platforms. So be it.

------
henryaym
The whole point of being a "startup" is to find a business strategy and not be
a startup! I agree with this post and think more startups should point out HOW
they "could be a platform" rather than focussing on how they are one, which
they most likely are not (which as the point of this post, i think, and the
original citing article that got so much buzz yesterday)

